# Hybrids



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

are there any lizard hybrids between closely related species like cornxrat


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

There's quite a lot of evidence for leopard geckos (as they exist in captivity) being a hybrid between the four or five subspecies of _Eublepharis_ _macularius_ - and possibly with several of the OTHER Eublepharis species (_angramainyu_, _turcmenicus_...)

Vittikins dragons are a cross between _Pogona_ _vitticeps_ and _Pogona_ _henrylawsoni_.

And the species Cnemidophorus neomexicanus is the parthenogenic result of a cross between Western Whiptails (_C_. _tigris_) and Little Striped Whiptails (_C_. _inornatus_) - every member of the species is female, and lays eggs which are essentially clones of herself.

But there are fewer intergenera crosses that I'm aware of - I know people TRIED with fat-tailed geckos and leopard geckos but I don't think it ever produced any viable offspring.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

thank you: victory:


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

pretty sure theres a royal x burmese hybrid


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Herpinfested said:


> pretty sure theres a royal x burmese hybrid


*grins* But that's not a lizard - there are amazingly weird crosses in the snake world, but lizards seem to be a bit less straightforward to hybridize.


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

I am sure I have read somewhere about crosses of Crested geckos and Gargoyles???

Could be wrong i will look again.


Found this..

My Hybrid - The Pangea Forums


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

ah sorry didnt realise he said just lizards

yeah there has been a crestie hybrid theres a topic on the captive bred forum about it

Reptile Forum, Reptile Classifieds - CaptiveBred :: View topic - R. ciliatus x R. chahoua


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

i thought there might have been a crestiexgarg as they are closely related

also with the snake hybrids. what care do you give a hybrid that is made from 2 snakes from totally dif haitats?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Trial and error. You try to work with the high of the highest temp range and the low of the lowest one, play with humidity, play with hides, until you have an animal that is eating, shedding and pooping as expected.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

oh wow that ciliatus x chahoua is stunning!


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

i think it looks horrible lol


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

what this one?

My Hybrid - The Pangea Forums


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

There are also i beleave hybrids between some speices of.
Monitors.
Tegus.
rhino iguanas.
blue tongues deffantly.


----------

